# Toro 721 changes.



## thebisch (Nov 17, 2015)

I am going to look at 721-QZE. Owner said it was purchased in 2019. It looks like...








What are the differences, and when did it change to...
Is it a big upgrade, downgrade or indifferent?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

You might be better off with the older design. There was a post while back about the newer design's exhaust placed right in the path of the auger cable, causing the cable sheath to melt

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## thebisch (Nov 17, 2015)

db130 said:


> You might be better off with the older design. There was a post while back about the newer design's exhaust placed right in the path of the auger cable, causing the cable sheath to melt
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


Well that seems like a bad idea!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Toro 721E Cable melting from exhaust


I just bought a new Toro 721E and I love it. However, I noticed that my cable has melted due to the heat of the exhaust. I believe it is from the heat of the handle that it rests on when the control bar is released and the cable has slack. Fortunately the cable is metal wire covered by...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

db130 said:


> Toro 721E Cable melting from exhaust
> 
> 
> I just bought a new Toro 721E and I love it. However, I noticed that my cable has melted due to the heat of the exhaust. I believe it is from the heat of the handle that it rests on when the control bar is released and the cable has slack. Fortunately the cable is metal wire covered by...
> ...


I read this thread before and read it again. There is a lot of good info and suggestions in there.


----------



## Michigan Paul (Dec 20, 2021)

thebisch said:


> I am going to look at 721-QZE. Owner said it was purchased in 2019. It looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last year bought like the one in the pict above. Great machine but quite expensive. Appears they now use a Honda clone (Chinese 212cc) engine package and again the exhaust blows right at the left side of the lower hoop and cable. NOT happy with that "engineering design decision". Decision was "probably good enough" because of the cost factor. Hindsight I would searched the FB Market place pages for the older version. I REALLY like the blue knob on the right that swivels the chute. Toro 721QXE.


----------



## Michigan Paul (Dec 20, 2021)

Oh, one more plus for the older version........... I really like that the engine and fuel tank are COVERED with the plastic body panels. On the new version when you get done you need to get in all the nooks and crannies to remove the snow so you don't have a dripping mess in the garage. OK, I done....


----------



## fjb730 (Feb 20, 2021)

Hi - I think the older post of the cable melting was from me! I ultimately decided to return the 721 and purchased the 821 QZE. The engine is placed a bit higher and cable melt is not an issue. Plus, it's a big larger CC, slightly heavier and a more "commercial" grade paddle. Yes, it's more expensive, but I think those aspects are worth it, having used both. Either way, it's a great machine and perfect if you're not looking at 10"+ storms all the time. Very maneuverable, enough power and takes up NO space in the garage/shed. Good luck!


----------



## Michigan Paul (Dec 20, 2021)

fjb730 said:


> Hi - I think the older post of the cable melting was from me! I ultimately decided to return the 721 and purchased the 821 QZE. The engine is placed a bit higher and cable melt is not an issue. Plus, it's a big larger CC, slightly heavier and a more "commercial" grade paddle. Yes, it's more expensive, but I think those aspects are worth it, having used both. Either way, it's a great machine and perfect if you're not looking at 10"+ storms all the time. Very maneuverable, enough power and takes up NO space in the garage/shed. Good luck!


I did also put in a ditty on the cable melt on my 721. The 'glass aluminum sheath did not holt up. Should have known used only for radiant heat not a direct blast. Again thanks Toro. Anywho, I fab'd one up out of aluminum flat stock and bent it that I riveted to the muffler heat shield. Now directs the HOT exhaust down away from the hoop and cable. There is a bit of exhaust being redirected back inside the muffler heat shield but not a worry. Yes, I am a retired and somewhat bored mech engineer....... I really need a LIFE.


----------



## thebisch (Nov 17, 2015)

So I got the used 721 QZE. Purchased new from a dealer, not big box. Dude grew up in Florida and didn't know his BIG and irregular driveway was not appropriate for the 721. 1.5 years of use. Worn paddles from the irregular driveway. Started from cold with one pull. $250. I'm happy!


----------



## fjb730 (Feb 20, 2021)

thebisch said:


> So I got the used 721 QZE. Purchased new from a dealer, not big box. Dude grew up in Florida and didn't know his BIG and irregular driveway was not appropriate for the 721. 1.5 years of use. Worn paddles from the irregular driveway. Started from cold with one pull. $250. I'm happy!


You're already ahead of the game - good deal! Add some sheathing if you need extra protection for the cable - have fun!


----------



## thebisch (Nov 17, 2015)

fjb730 said:


> You're already ahead of the game - good deal! Add some sheathing if you need extra protection for the cable - have fun!


The one I got is the older style, so no melting here!


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

Michigan Paul said:


> I did also put in a ditty on the cable melt on my 721. The 'glass aluminum sheath did not holt up. Should have known used only for radiant heat not a direct blast. Again thanks Toro. Anywho, I fab'd one up out of aluminum flat stock and bent it that I riveted to the muffler heat shield. Now directs the HOT exhaust down away from the hoop and cable. There is a bit of exhaust being redirected back inside the muffler heat shield but not a worry. Yes, I am a retired and somewhat bored mech engineer....... I really need a LIFE.


Show us a pic if you wouldn't mind!


----------



## Michigan Paul (Dec 20, 2021)

Picts you requested..... easy bend with my bench vise and then sprayed it with some BBQ high temp I had in the cabinet. Fired it up and ran for a few minutes to "bake" the paint.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

I like. I do wonder how well/long that paint will hold up, those exhaust temps are higher than your typical bbq


----------



## Michigan Paul (Dec 20, 2021)

jherbicide said:


> I like. I do wonder how well/long that paint will hold up, those exhaust temps are higher than your typical bbq


I get my BBQ up to 650f and paint held up just fine. The paint is Ultra HiTemp with ceramic. Well, after the painted shield cooled to room temp I did run the engine for 15 minutes and looks just as the picts show. Anything has to be better than the exhaust blasting right at the auger cable (melted) and the paint or powercoat on the metal hoop area. That area was VERY hot, couldn't touch to hoop before the deflector was added. There is a small amount of exhaust deflected back into the muffler heat shield but I don't think there will be any problems. Not close enough to cause any problems.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Michigan Paul said:


> I get my BBQ up to 650f and paint held up just fine. The paint is Ultra HiTemp with ceramic. Well, after the painted shield cooled to room temp I did run the engine for 15 minutes and looks just as the picts show. Anything has to be better than the exhaust blasting right at the auger cable (melted) and the paint or powercoat on the metal hoop area. That area was VERY hot, couldn't touch to hoop before the deflector was added. There is a small amount of exhaust deflected back into the muffler heat shield but I don't think there will be any problems. Not close enough to cause any problems.


I've used similar paints on motorcycle exhausts, and generally speaking they hold up for about a year or so before they start to burn/flake off, especially at the bends/hot spots. Of course this is a bit different, I doubt this application gets quite as hot.


----------



## Michigan Paul (Dec 20, 2021)

I have used that stuff for years. The trick is in the prep. Wipe down with acetone to remove any oils, scuff the surface with brown scotch-brite pads and slow bake . Used the same ceramic paint on a Sportster exhaust bike built strictly built for the drag strip and never an issue. Was an original 883cc out to 1200cc with Andrew's cams, Wiseco pistons, Adjustable Accel ign module, big Mikuni carb jetted rich for top end and a set of radically ported and milled heads. Compression calculated was 13-1 Turbo Blue fuel ONLY...... old fart retired biker here.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

That makes sense… I’ve only used it on 2 stroke bikes, i think their EGT surpass a 4 stroke by a wide margin.

But…on the snowblower even if it does flake off it’s still performing the task at hand.


----------



## comedic.hearsay (Dec 4, 2021)

I like the new one, quicker to get to the carb.


----------



## comedic.hearsay (Dec 4, 2021)

A negative on the new one is that the gas tank doesn't completely empty during use. The old style would empty completely.


----------

